
iTerm2 version 3 beta released - jbverschoor
https://www.iterm2.com/version3.html
======
torgoguys
>iTerm2 has been updated for the modern Mac OS X "flat" look and is stunningly
beautiful.

No, it is not "stunningly beautiful." Don't get me wrong, it looks GREAT, but
c'mon, the definitions of those words just don't apply here.

I'm sad that Apple's over-the-top keynote/ad language continues to spread.
Let's have some restraint, folks!

~~~
jsmthrowaway
Never crossed your mind that it could be tongue-in-cheek given that it's a
terminal emulator for Apple platforms, eh?

I mean, the Twitter announcement included a Ron Paul GIF[0]. I'm just saying,
maybe the pitchforks are a bit premature on this one. Jony Ive's not stumping
for iTerm2 v3 Mk. IV.

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/gnachman/status/737747033067376640](https://twitter.com/gnachman/status/737747033067376640)

~~~
torgoguys
No it hadn't, but looking at it, you're right that that could could be the
intent. If so, perhaps my crankiness towards such things (it's not just this
project that uses such phrases) projected itself into a comment at the wrong
moment.

In any event, if it is meant to be tongue-in-cheek it could stand a bit of a
rewrite anyway since in that case, it isn't over the top enough to make its
intent clear. :-) The big tag above is "iTerm2 is a terminal emulator for OS X
that does amazing things." "Amazing" is also over-the-top, but again not
enough if trying for parody.

It' a bit of a poe (look up poe's law if you're unfamiliar). It's hard to tell
whether they mean it or not. If parody, throw in a few "magicals" and such and
my thick brain would get the clue.

------
falcolas
Perhaps it's my grey beard showing, but after getting the 2.9 beta some few
months ago and trying shell integration... I hated it. It took away all of the
speed gains iTerm had gotten, and offered remarkably little benefit.

I already have history. I already have my git branch and $? in my $PS1. The
restore functionality attempts to run across intentional shutdowns and box
restarts, mucking with an otherwise clean terminal. I've yet to find a
practical use for multiple profiles, let alone automated profile switching.

Can we just keep getting speed and polish, and set aside the new features for
awhile?

~~~
mhurron
> let alone automated profile switching.

Personally, I wanted to use it for making the terminal look different
(different background colour) when switching to a root shell. Then I found I
would have to install the shell integration in the root environment of every
host I would ever admin. That turns it into a useless feature.

~~~
mw6621
You don't have to install anything to do color switching, AFAIK. There are
configuration options that you can use to match based on regexp, so you tell
it when it sees '^root@hostname' it needs to change the background color and
you are done.

~~~
mhurron
It seems like you should be able to do that because it allows regex matching
for other things, but to do profile switching, you must have shell integration
installed.

[https://iterm2.com/documentation-automatic-profile-
switching...](https://iterm2.com/documentation-automatic-profile-
switching.html)

------
Philipp__
I was using iTerm2 while Vim was my main text editor. Recently I switched to
Emacs, and now my iTerm2 usage is lower for 60%. It's lower to that point that
I ask my self is it now worth over Terminal.app. I used it because it had True
Colors, while Terminal.app didn't, and it was a deal breaker for me. Now I am
considering ditching iTerm2 since I feel it is slower than stock terminal.
Used it for years btw, worked great with my nvim/tmux/zsh setup. But now it is
kinda all falling apart since I installed emacs.

------
dhotson
One small thing not mentioned on this page is that iTerm2 v3 now supports
24bit colour.

If you're on the latest vim (install with: brew install --HEAD vim) you can
use the same colour schemes designed for gVim in your terminal with :set
guicolors

~~~
gnuwilliam
hmm, strange. I just tried it and no game. Installed latest vim like you
mentioned. That sounds like a cool feature though

~~~
Spiritus

        set termguicolors

------
fermigier
I (foolishly) did the update as prompted. Wasn't mentioned that it was a beta.
Afterwards, I had to spend 1/2h trying (and failing) to get back to the look
and feel I had before (all the fonts that I tried looked much thinner than
before).

Eventually, I switched to a dark theme instead of light as I was accustomed.
This solves part of the problem (my consoles are again reasonably readable),
but I'm not sure I really prefer a dark theme over a light one.

~~~
john2x
I was surprised by this also. There's a new option for the thinner font. Under
Profiles > Text, set "Use thin strokes for anti-aliased text" to Never.

------
kitsunesoba
I don't know if it made it into this version, but I was trying v3.0 nightly
builds a few months ago, and the material-design-ish "tip of the day" dialog
they added was… weird. It's completely out of place against the rest of the OS
and I'm fairly certain it's done with a webview. Overall way too heavy and
involved for such a small feature. A small native tool palette panel would
have sufficed.

I reverted to the stable release for a while but these days I just use plain
old Terminal.app. I miss the Visor/TotalTerminal/Quake pulldown feature since
SIP kills TotalTerminal, but oh well.

------
dschep
If the "getting a notification when a long-running job finishes" part of the
shell integration interests you, but you're not a Mac user or want
notifications from a remote host, check out my side project
[http://ntfy.readthedocs.io/](http://ntfy.readthedocs.io/)

~~~
ViViDboarder
I also wrote a command line pushbullet client. I have bash and fish functions
that check the status of the last command and then push me a success or
failure. Pretty straight forward and little overhead.

------
dhotson
Oh nice—inline images, try this to see if it's working. :)

    
    
        curl dn.ht/lol.html

------
api
Can we _please_ for the love of all that is good and holy have _intelligent
highlighting of IPv6 addresses_???!?!?

When I double click on an IPv6 address it should highlight the whole thing.
Bonus points if it also gets %dev for link-scoped addresses.

~~~
falcolas
Add a colon to the "Characters considered part of word for selection" text
box, under Preferences>General.

~~~
api
Thanks. Should be default though. Terribly annoying that this isn't default in
all terminals by now.

~~~
joepvd
That would break copy file name after a grep, as the separator : would be
missed. Different use cases, different wishes...

urxvt allows full perl regex for matching text[1].

[1]: [http://cvs.schmorp.de/rxvt-
unicode/src/perl/selection?view=m...](http://cvs.schmorp.de/rxvt-
unicode/src/perl/selection?view=markup)

~~~
api
IPv6 addresses have more than one : and have a certain format -- you can
distinguish with a simple rule.

~~~
p1mrx
This tends to work well as a simple filter:

    
    
      ([0-9A-Fa-f]*:){2}[0-9A-Fa-f:.]*

------
briarrose
Since switching to Debian almost exclusively I've found terminator to be the
closest approximation to iTerm. That said, there are times I still miss iTerm
but the decent split window support made it a decent transition.

~~~
isuraed
I've gone back to terminal on osx. Better battery life and faster than iterm2.
Only thing missing is split panes but real men use tmux

~~~
marrone12
[https://xkcd.com/378/](https://xkcd.com/378/)

~~~
dwmkerr
That's hilarious, never seen it before :)

------
petetnt
iTerm2 prompted the update for me, which I did. After that iTerm wouldn't
launch anymore, manually downloading the 3.0.0. beta worked fine though.

~~~
hyperpape
Did the update say it was a beta? All I registered was "3.0" and reflexively
hit "update later".

A popup prompting you to switch from a stable release to a beta seems a bit
strange to me.

~~~
petetnt
I don't think it did, it just said 3.0.0. The website however correctly states
it is beta.

------
Scarbutt
Love iTerm2, it has a ton of features I don't use but it also has ton of
features that I need that are only in iTerm2, and that is what makes it great,
it can serve a lot different needs for different users.

------
OJFord
I'd suggest this be renamed 'v3.0' \- the '.0' being significant for people
like me who took a long time to realise, since "version 3" has been in beta
for a while now as 2.9.x

------
Infernal
Already posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11812488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11812488)

[EDIT] Though, now I notice, with a misleading title...

------
nikolay
Original story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11812488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11812488)

------
evacchi
The one thing I miss from Terminal.app is the proxy icon. I use it all the
time to open a finder window (by right clicking on it)

------
natureman
I wish products like this were just name v2.3 instead of iTerm2 version 3...
It's a bit confusing.

------
Snoddas
Recently had to move to windows/cygwin at work, iTerm2 is sorely missed

~~~
dorian-graph
Having tried Cmder and others, my favourite was Babun [1] when stuck on
Windows for work.

[1] [https://babun.github.io/](https://babun.github.io/)

~~~
serbrech
Hm, by the looks of it, babun is just a preconfigured shell? In that case, I'd
just hook babun into cmder. Cmder Is just a configurable shell _host_. I have
a few types configured. Cygwin, powershell, powershell as admin, cmd, cmd as
admin, and Far manager. You can have as many tabs as you want of any type of
shell. Quite a different tool.

